# Medicare Bundling



## JJ (Aug 16, 2011)

Pt was seen in IM office for CPT 99214 & 17000 on 6-21-11.  Pt then came to urgent care (same tax id) for CPT 99214 & 12001 (laceration of the elbow).  MEDICARE HAS BUNDLED BOTH CODES WITH 17000 (DESTROY PREMALIGNANT LESION) DONE ON 06/21/11 AND HAS A 10 DAY GLOBAL PERIOD.  I tried mod 59, which did not work.  Is there a modifier that will help us get paid?  Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## nhenderson (Aug 16, 2011)

My sugestion is a mod 24 on the second 99214 and a mod 79 on the 12001


----------



## JJ (Aug 16, 2011)

I should have mentioned it was not the same Physician that saw the patient in Urgent Care.  Thanks


----------



## Mojo (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you append modifier 25 on both E/M levels?


----------



## JJ (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, I think we are just going to have to eat this one.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 17, 2011)

No I think you should go with the 79 modifier on the second procedure.  Even though these are 2 different docs they are in the same practice.  So use a 24 and 25 on the second visit level and a 79 on the second procedure, see if it works.


----------



## JJ (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for all the information.  Debra, we are resubmitting with your suggestions.  I will post an update on whether we get paid.


----------



## JJ (Aug 18, 2011)

nhenderson, Thank you for your information, we are resubmitting with your suggestions.  I will post an update.  Thanks again.


----------

